# RIDEBMX promoting mtb hating



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

Got my copy of RIDEBMX yesterday, and in the course of reading the Sean Burns interview (insane rider) came across blatant MTB hating by the interviewers. :madman: In my mind, this was out of left field, and TOTALLY UNCALLED for. WTF?

*Ferbert Raines:* What's your view on mountain bike hijacked street moves?
*Sean:* Mountain bike hijacked street moves? Do you mean people grinding football goal posts with kicker ramps?

*Ferbert:* No I mean people on mountain bikes with tons of pads on jumping dowbn things.
*Sean:* You mean Russion climging mountain bike riders [laughs]? Sh-t is pretty retarded. It looks goofy for sure; it's probably almost as bad as rollerblading in my mind.

*Ryan Fudger:* Do you respect it at all, when they're doing 40-foot mountain drops or whatever?
*Sean:* Oh yeah, that stuff's gnarly...as long as they're doing it on a mountain. Hence the name mountain bikes! Maybe I'm buased because I still think it'd be cool if a BMXer did a big mountin-cliff drop It would be cooler than a mountain bike doing it. No shocks.


----------



## R1D3R (Jun 4, 2005)

No offence to fans of this guy, but even mtb hating aside, he sounds quite unintelligent... I pay as little attention as I can to people who act like that...


----------



## JGill (May 2, 2008)

I was actaully a sponsored am blader growing up and quit skateboarding because most were dicks (until I'd break out the board and shut them up), just like I sold my 20 incher and got a P1. Who gives a **** what these idiots think about anything, just ride whatever wheels are under your feet at the time and tear it up!


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

What bothers me is that the INTERVIEWERS perpetrated it! Seems like they should know better, especially since Transworld isn't just BMX....

SURF
SKATEBOARDING
SNOWBOARDING
BMX
MOTORCROSS


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

How are they promoting it? All RB did was expose that Burns doesnt like mtb.


And who cares if he doesnt? Its his oppinion. He can dislike whatever he wants.



Stop hatin on "haterz"


----------



## NoBrakes! (Jun 15, 2007)

Im just going to turnmy head to this.
I love ride bmx

i want to see people grinding goal posts on kickers any vids???


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

They totally baited him into it. That's the lamest thing about it. Sean probably never would have said a word about MTBs if they hadn't ask those incredibly stupid questions.


----------



## JGill (May 2, 2008)

Send them some letters saying that you don't appreciate it. Remind them that alot of us do both and reading that kind of negative attitude towards a bike that happens to have wheels that are a couple inches larger than the norm is warrentless. And the fact that they are published alongside other forms of expression, really, why waste time with negative print when they could've used that space for another action shot...maybe even getting some up and comers name out who is trying to make it in the sport... how about new products... This is for sure not the first time and won't be the last time that kind of junk happens. It says alot about the magazine and if that is how they will present themselves, they have alot to learn about the future. I give props to bmx and its roots, but that kind of crap isn't necessary or beneficial to anyone just trying to have some fun on a bike, regardless of your wheel diameter. Skateboarding vs. rollerblading was retarded enough, lets not keep the cycle spinning. Just ride and push the progression of your chosen wheel size and don't be afraid of someone else's choice. It's still a bicycle, right?


----------



## azn (Jan 30, 2008)

Whiskey Tango Foxtrot:skep:

that's pretty bs. blatantly biased interview questions ftl.


----------



## Rb (Feb 28, 2007)

Who cares.

I don't.

Go ride your bikes folks!!


----------



## dusthuffer (Nov 30, 2006)

Doing street style on a 26 is like riding a half pipe with rollerblades


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

lame initiation.

burns is gnarly, but obviously not one to follow in philisophical footsteps...


And what's worse is you know plenty of hip kids reading that jive are just going to take that spark and run with fire, too... even lamer. 
Is tight spandex cool again yet? only in hot pink with rad shades, schralp'n it!


----------



## Bryan67 (Nov 27, 2007)

Doesn`t bother me but I don`t consider my USB Hero a mountain bike anyway.


----------



## Sombrio69 (Apr 21, 2005)

gay. kinda two faced. they are bashin on us yet they praised the Minnersville trails for not discriminating againsts Mtn bikers amoungst others.

"Not only did they have more jumps than any place I've ever seen, the vibe was very welcoming to everyone. On any given weekend you could go there and see little kids on pit bikes, guys on mountain bikes, girlfriends, dogs, families, and BMXers from all over the world. That's what made Minersville cool, the fact that they didn't discriminate against anyone that came out to have a good time." from an artical about the Minersville Trails being plowed.

http://ridebmx.com/article.jsp?ID=21029224&type=news


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

I still can't grasp the hate on MTBers. Around here, both type of bikers high five each other and have a good time, whatever wheelsize they're on, I've never seen a BMX vs. MTB fight ever.

IMO, whatever you're doing, be it skateboarding, roller blades, bmx, mtb, scooter, whatever, if you're having a good time and not giving **** to anyone, you're cool in my book.


----------



## BJames111 (May 22, 2008)

> IMO, whatever you're doing, be it skateboarding, roller blades, bmx, mtb, scooter, whatever, if you're having a good time and not giving **** to anyone, you're cool in my book.


agreed.:thumbsup:


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

I really think that most of the REAL riders are chill about it. I have seen some BIG pro names on mountain bikes, and most of the pro MTB guys rode BMX at some point. It's the people new to the sport that seem to be the worst. That is why I was really disappointed to see this attitude brought up in the magazine that so many groms read.....
Luckily, the scene here is cool too. Bikes of all kinds and skaters and bladers and scooters all seem to coexist pretty peacefully. There's always an ahole or two, but what they ride has very little to do with that.


----------



## JGill (May 2, 2008)

sittingduck said:


> I really think that most of the REAL riders are chill about it. I have seen some BIG pro names on mountain bikes, and most of the pro MTB guys rode BMX at some point. It's the people new to the sport that seem to be the worst. That is why I was really disappointed to see this attitude brought up in the magazine that so many groms read.....
> Luckily, the scene here is cool too. Bikes of all kinds and skaters and bladers and scooters all seem to coexist pretty peacefully. There's always an ahole or two, but what they ride has very little to do with that.


That's good to hear, I will be moving out to Portland in summer 09. I do it all except ride those Razors.


----------



## JG30 (May 24, 2008)

snaky69 said:


> IMO, whatever you're doing, be it skateboarding, roller blades, bmx, mtb, scooter, whatever, if you're having a good time and not giving **** to anyone, you're cool in my book.


Exactly, who's cares.. Skills are skills.. I tend to agree that it probably is us newbies with little skill that do most of the talking and/or hating. IMO stfu and go ride, keep it positive:madman:


----------



## obiwan (Mar 12, 2008)

JGill said:


> Send them some letters saying that you don't appreciate it. Remind them that alot of us do both and reading that kind of negative attitude towards a bike that happens to have wheels that are a couple inches larger than the norm is warrentless. And the fact that they are published alongside other forms of expression, really, why waste time with negative print when they could've used that space for another action shot...maybe even getting some up and comers name out who is trying to make it in the sport... how about new products... This is for sure not the first time and won't be the last time that kind of junk happens. It says alot about the magazine and if that is how they will present themselves, they have alot to learn about the future. I give props to bmx and its roots, but that kind of crap isn't necessary or beneficial to anyone just trying to have some fun on a bike, regardless of your wheel diameter. Skateboarding vs. rollerblading was retarded enough, lets not keep the cycle spinning. Just ride and push the progression of your chosen wheel size and don't be afraid of someone else's choice. It's still a bicycle, right?


someone actually did exactly that a while ago, it was quite a reasonable, polite, letter stating all he was doing was having fun outside.....and basically the only thing Fudger replied was some infantile **** about how gay it looks and how stupid that guy was.

I wouldn't worry too much about it though, Ridebmx is like the pinkbike of bmx magazines, only stupid 13 y/o kiddies and west coast wankstas read it anyway.....all serious/ half decent bmxers I know think it's a piece of ****.

As I read it, Sean Burns didn't really seem to take that goon serious.......


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

obiwan said:


> I wouldn't worry too much about it though, Ridebmx is like the pinkbike of bmx magazines, only stupid 13 y/o kiddies and west coast wankstas read it anyway.....all serious/ half decent bmxers I know think it's a piece of ****.
> As I read it, Sean Burns didn't really seem to take that goon serious.......


I agree, Sean was chill about it, and seemed to try and deflect the question until they pressed it on him.
What other BMX mags are there? Anything you'd recommend?


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

Some one call the Wambulance.


----------



## aeffertz91 (Aug 20, 2007)

poop.


----------



## obiwan (Mar 12, 2008)

sittingduck said:


> I agree, Sean was chill about it, and seemed to try and deflect the question until they pressed it on him.
> What other BMX mags are there? Anything you'd recommend?


You should definately try Dig, it's a bit arty farty but very good interviews and they seem to get it right on what bmx (and mtb) is about, a bit focussed on the East Coast and trails/street/art/music/life in general rather than on parks/x-games/tricks/West Coast /*******/Rick Thorne......which is good in my book.

Ride UK (not ridebmx) used to be cool to but it's getting a bit too in crowd for my likings; too many boring stories of those Northern streeters about how cool they are and how much they drink and other petty ********.

Cream is nice too but I doubt you can get it in the States, same goes for Freedombmx...

As for e-zines, don't know too many of 'em but superbmx, pawoods, digitalbmx, barendbmx, prettyshady and destroybmx make for a good read.


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

Thanks, just subscribed to digbmx. It looks good.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

FWIW, amost all the damage at my local dj spot is caused my mountainbikers...

i'm also the only bmx'er in the click...


----------



## JGill (May 2, 2008)

Really? How do 26ers cause more damage than 20 and 24's? Is it the riders?


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Learn to read the small print JGill, it could save you money later down the road.


----------



## JGill (May 2, 2008)

Ah, right........


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

yeah, i'm just trowing out bait...

FWIW, even though i ride a bmx for dj/street, i still consider myself a mountainbiker and would say so if somone asked me. on the flip-side, there is a dude in my click that would call himself a bmx'er if you asked him and he almost exclusively rides mtb...

as far as i'm concerned, who gives a flying fvck what you are as long as you are promoting your sport in a positive light...


----------



## JDougherty07 (Apr 23, 2008)

In my opinion it is really hard to compare two totally different things like mountain biking to BMXing. I could understand it better if it was xc riding versus dh. And also I wojuld like to see that idiot try taking a BMX bike off a 40 foot cliff and totally smash his ass on such a rigid BMX bike.

JD


----------



## EVIL E (Feb 28, 2005)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> yeah, i'm just trowing out bait...
> 
> FWIW, even though i ride a bmx for dj/street, i still consider myself a mountainbiker and would say so if somone asked me. on the flip-side, there is a dude in my click that would call himself a bmx'er if you asked him and he almost exclusively rides mtb...
> 
> as far as i'm concerned, who gives a flying fvck what you are as long as you are promoting your sport in a positive light...


when did you start ridin 20's ? i've only seen sweet pics of u dj on a mtb......i got one 3mths ago fun but squirly...fun at the skt prk..still like the mtb for big dj though..too scared on the bmx


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

EVIL E said:


> when did you start ridin 20's ? i've only seen sweet pics of u dj on a mtb......i got one 3mths ago fun but squirly...fun at the skt prk..still like the mtb for big dj though..too scared on the bmx


WCH rocks a 24" cruiser and the O-face in every pic. He does a real nice toboggan too.


----------



## ServeEm (Jun 15, 2005)

JDougherty07 said:


> In my opinion it is really hard to compare two totally different things like mountain biking to BMXing. I could understand it better if it was xc riding versus dh. And also I wojuld like to see that idiot try taking a BMX bike off a 40 foot cliff and totally smash his ass on such a rigid BMX bike.
> 
> JD


^^^^ nicely done, doesn't sound like you care for the hating in RideBmx but you're gonna continue the hate. hmmm why don't you go ride your bike, hopefully it's better than your thinking


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

Yeah, BMX and MTB are totally different..... 

http://www.pinkbike.com/v/17815/l/


----------



## mack-a-nator (Apr 26, 2006)

atomlab, usb, blackmarket, simple...i mean fvck. everything is so similar now, its the same sh!t. jus ride your damn bike, i went from bmx to mtb to bmx for street and jumps. so just do what u like stop caring what every 1 else thinks or says


----------



## Hand/of/Midas (Sep 19, 2007)

1.sean burns sponser is Metal bikes, which is made by S&M, which is the maker of Black Market. ironic.

2. i ride both, but i feel goofy riding my 26" on stuff other than 25ft+ DJs most the time.

3. if any bmxer would drop 40ft it'd be sean.

4. i dont care what people ride.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

unfortunately, the hating will never come to an end. that is how the jealous ones with low self esteem will always try to make themselves feel better...


----------



## Hand/of/Midas (Sep 19, 2007)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> unfortunately, the hating will never come to an end. that is how the jealous ones with low self esteem will always try to make themselves feel better...


 i think its funny that sean burns looks like your avatar.kinda.


----------



## ServeEm (Jun 15, 2005)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> unfortunately, the hating will never come to an end. that is how the jealous ones with low self esteem will always try to make themselves feel better...


also some these riders are women masking themselves as men at parks and trails. Talking (or clucking) amongst themselves about what another rider is on or wearing.


----------



## Layman (Mar 28, 2008)

I am shocked - SHOCKED - that a professional athlete sounds stupid in an interview. What is the world coming to?


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

Layman said:


> I am shocked - SHOCKED - that a professional athlete sounds stupid in an interview. What is the world coming to?


That's not the issue at all. The point is that the interviewer asked pointed, leading questions that attempted to cast aspersions on very similar sport.


----------



## NoahColorado (Aug 3, 2004)

Watch a current BMX movie (like Electronical perhaps) and then watch a "street/DJ" MTB movie and the BMX stuff is way more impressive IMO. I think it's fine to goof off doing street stuff on MTB, but the people that do it exclusivley...I don't really get it. Sure, different strokes for different folks, but it's kind of like the old x-games DH snow biking - taking something out of it's enviroment into a totally different scene.

It's happened more than once that a so-so BMX pro crosses over to MTB and becomes a big-deal "dirt jumper"...

Just my opinion. No hating, just don't really get that whole scene. I don't think it's "gay" or anything I just fail to see the appeal. But keep on doing whatever _you_ like to do.


----------



## obiwan (Mar 12, 2008)

NoahColorado said:


> Watch a current BMX movie (like Electronical perhaps) and then watch a "street/DJ" MTB movie and the BMX stuff is way more impressive IMO. I think it's fine to goof off doing street stuff on MTB, but the people that do it exclusivley...I don't really get it. Sure, different strokes for different folks, but it's kind of like the old x-games DH snow biking - taking something out of it's enviroment into a totally different scene.
> 
> It's happened more than once that a so-so BMX pro crosses over to MTB and becomes a big-deal "dirt jumper"...
> 
> Just my opinion. No hating, just don't really get that whole scene. I don't think it's "gay" or anything I just fail to see the appeal. But keep on doing whatever _you_ like to do.


i've seen lotsa street mtb kids try their hand at bmx but still prefer mtb in the end, especially with those newschool mtbs with streetish geo.

Its probably because those street mtbers started on mtbs, when used to an mtb a bmx will feel weird cause the front is so short, the high bb, low bars. bmx bikes are the way to go when you really want to learn tricks but they're not the most ergonomic, body friendly bikes out there.....

And maybe the fact that the level is so high in bmx plays a role, kids might be intimidated by bmx cause the bmxers are so good, they'd rather ride around with their mtb friends.....


----------



## xray (May 5, 2005)

sittingduck said:


> Yeah, BMX and MTB are totally different.....


That is nuts...


----------



## Rover Nick (Jul 13, 2006)

FWIW, I really like watching old videos of X-games smow biking.

But more on the subject, I agree with the OP in the fact that the question was more of a bait question than anything, and the question is a crap question. But what he said wasn't that inflamatory. I mean some of us do look goofy when we get all armored up(especially the ones who don't wear anything over thier armor).


----------



## thing (Oct 29, 2007)

snaky69 said:


> I still can't grasp the hate on MTBers. Around here, both type of bikers high five each other and have a good time, whatever wheelsize they're on, I've never seen a BMX vs. MTB fight ever.
> 
> IMO, whatever you're doing, be it skateboarding, roller blades, bmx, mtb, scooter, whatever, if you're having a good time and not giving **** to anyone, you're cool in my book.


I agree I'm the only one that really rides urban in my town the schools hate on me but I ride with my skateboarding buddies and were cool


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

NoahColorado said:


> It's happened more than once that a so-so BMX pro crosses over to MTB and becomes a big-deal "dirt jumper"...


Darren Berrecloth for example.


----------



## JGill (May 2, 2008)

I always considered Darren Barrecloth as more of a slopestyle/freeride guy than a dirt jumper...


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

JGill said:


> I always considered Darren Barrecloth as more of a slopestyle/freeride guy than a dirt jumper...


...with his roots in bmx.
as well as lopes, or tinker jaurez. All extremely different styles of biking, but they all got it on with a bmx bike at one point in time, yet were successful at other disciplines as well. Don't see any reason to hate on that, wouldn't exist if they stuck with bmx only.

...electronical wasn't that mind blowing either. Taj's section in the school was just cool to watch simply knowing how fun it was, not because it had some new super tech uber hawt text message lol progressive video game trick.

Lines on a mountain, lines on a street, either you see them or you don't. The tool you use to rip them shouldn't blind you of that.


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

JGill said:


> I always considered Darren Barrecloth as more of a slopestyle/freeride guy than a dirt jumper...


I was just making the point that he was a so-so pro bmxer that switched to mtb.


----------

